# Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just a guess... Could it be that the someone who was influential in the legislature could not hunt at daylight, and decided the season should open a noon......


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You can look at it this way....you get an extra 1/2 day of deer hunting instead of thinking that you are getting ripped by not being able to hunt at sunrise. Almost every other season, except those that begin on a specified date, open on a Saturday.

It's tradition and probably was set as a way to equalize those hunters that had to travel aways in the mornng to hunt. From my experience, many hunters wait until Saturday morning...so take advantage of the EXTRA 1/2 day.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's so we don't have 80'000 hunters out in the dark all at once, to sort of acclimate us. It helps people deal with opening day jitters and such, for safety reasons.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I believe it is twofold. First, to give our neighbors a chance to sight in their rifles, which haven't been touched since the previous year. And second, while those rifles are being sighted in, alerting every deer in the state that deer season is once again upon us and its time to find the deepest darkest hole they can find to hide in.

That said, I like the noon opener. Great tradition and better than waiting til saturday!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it works out good for us because the guys that go out at noon on your side of the river scare a lot of the deer over to my side. that is one advantage to hunting the river woods. the down side is that it works both ways. there have been a couple times where i have kicked up a nice buck on the minnesota side only to see it swim the river and lay down on the opposite bank where i can't shoot it. it almost seems like they know they just jumped the border.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Your all wrong. It's for us old coots :beer: Kind of like a break in period. There would be too many heart attacks if the first day was a full day. :lol: oke: And this old coot shoots his heater all year long to the tune of at least 60 rounds, used to be 200 to 300. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I think buckseye hit the nail on the head why the G&F opens the season at noon.

I like it because of the tradition it's unique. However it is the longest six hours you will ever spend.

As far as sighting in rifles in the morning I would say 90% of people I know blow the dust out of their barrels that morning.

I still take a couple shots some years too just for peice of mind to make damn sure the gun is on. :sniper:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It's noon because that's just the way it is...deal with it.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

It is absolutely the best day of the season!! dd: *HONKERS IN THE MORNIN', BUCKS IN THE AFTERNOON!! SIMPLY HEAVEN!!!* :sniper:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree for once with buckseye. I think it has something to do with trigger happy people in the dim hours of morning.

But there is another reason, to give the hunters who were out the night before time to shake their hangovers/buzz off!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Expert advice? :roll:

We have enough toolsheds around here to open a friggin Sears!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I agree with NJS.

Gives you some time to drink coffee too.


----------

